# AV receivers



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been on cnet and other review websites and I cant decide which receiver I want. My budget is around 1000 (less would be better but can go this high). Onkyo and Denon seem to be at the top of most reviewers as well as yamaha, but not a lot of user reviews. Any input on your receivers would be great. :hail:
Onkyo tx-sr806 or 876
Denon avr-989...etc

Want I guess I am looking for is at least 4 HDMI in, upconversion from analog to HDMI as well as component. More watts per channel is better, so at least 120...etc


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you checked out the Elites, I have one and I love it. Plenty of power and all the connections and decoders you are looking for. The MCacc room correction works quite well and at 140w per channel it has plenty of power. Check it out. http://cgi.ebay.com/Pioneer-Elite-VSX-94TXH-7-1-Receiver-3-YEAR-WARRANTY_W0QQitemZ300292185714QQcmdZViewItemQQptZReceivers_Tuners?hash=item300292185714&_trkparms=240%3A1318


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly recommend the Onkyo 876 as far as bang for buck it has the most including the HQV Reon chip regarded to be the best video processor available.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I highly recommend the Onkyo 876 as far as bang for buck it has the most including the HQV Reon chip regarded to be the best video processor available.


Thats what I heard also, as far the the Elite, there isnt much reviews on it, just yours. What speakers do you have w/it and tv?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

panther3769 said:


> Thats what I heard also, as far the the Elite, there isnt much reviews on it, just yours. What speakers do you have w/it and tv?


Th Pioneers are good receivers but the Onkyo is tough to beat for the price.

I have my equipment listed in my signature below in a dedicated theater room in the basement. I use an older Sanyo Z2 720p projector and it still works fairly well given its age.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Th Pioneers are good receivers but the Onkyo is tough to beat for the price.
> 
> I have my equipment listed in my signature below in a dedicated theater room in the basement. I use an older Sanyo Z2 720p projector and it still works fairly well given its age.


LOL, thanks tony, but i was talking to tcarcio about what speakers he runs w/his elite. You have an impressive setup though!:T
I am going w/definitive speakers for the floor, surround and center. I have decided what sub I want yet, hence my post on that, lol:yikes:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

panther3769 said:


> I have been on cnet and other review websites and I cant decide which receiver I want. My budget is around 1000 (less would be better but can go this high). Onkyo and Denon seem to be at the top of most reviewers as well as yamaha, but not a lot of user reviews. Any input on your receivers would be great. :hail:
> Onkyo tx-sr806 or 876
> Denon avr-989...etc
> 
> Want I guess I am looking for is at least 4 HDMI in, upconversion from analog to HDMI as well as component. More watts per channel is better, so at least 120...etc


Well, based on what your looking for, this will cost you a little more, but the wattage and other features are there. Read and let me know: http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...nnel_home_theater_receiver_reviewed001162.php


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

panther3769 said:


> Thats what I heard also, as far the the Elite, there isnt much reviews on it, just yours. What speakers do you have w/it and tv?


Sorry it took me soo long to reply. I was running cambridge soundworks towers until about 4 months ago and now I am useing pro audio speakers, b52's, along with s-300 cambridge soundworks surrounds.


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> Sorry it took me soo long to reply. I was running cambridge soundworks towers until about 4 months ago and now I am useing pro audio speakers, b52's, along with s-300 cambridge soundworks surrounds.


How does that set up work for you? What is the size of your room?


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

deacongreg said:


> Well, based on what your looking for, this will cost you a little more, but the wattage and other features are there. Read and let me know: http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...nnel_home_theater_receiver_reviewed001162.php


The link doesnt work, I tried cut/paste and try going to hometheaterreview.com, no worky:hissyfit:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

panther3769 said:


> How does that set up work for you? What is the size of your room?


I love it and being an old rock and roller the louder the better.:bigsmile: The room is not real big about 15x 13 x 7.5 with one wall open to another room but I get a pretty flat response down to 20hz and I might close in the wall in the future so that will change things but I am very happy at the moment. But like the weather here in N.E. that could change at any time.onder:


----------



## panther3769 (Feb 8, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I love it and being an old rock and roller the louder the better.:bigsmile: The room is not real big about 15x 13 x 7.5 with one wall open to another room but I get a pretty flat response down to 20hz and I might close in the wall in the future so that will change things but I am very happy at the moment. But like the weather here in N.E. that could change at any time.onder:


I agree about the louder the better part, unfortunetly I live in a condo for the moment (this will change by the end of the year) and the neighbors call the police on me for playing rock band :gah:. Cant wait to get a house, I have my money saved for my HT system, it would just be a waste to have it now:hide:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I know what you mean, For the longest time I had the same problem and then once I bought my house it was balls to the wall, so to speak.:explode::hsd: Even my wife say's play it as loud as you wan't it's your house so do what you want.:kiss: I don't go to the extreme to often but the option is alway's there and I don't have to worry about the knock on the door with the complaints.addle:


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I live in a tiny apartment...well not tiny, but smaller than my parents house.

My bedroom is currently my game/HT/bedroom. lol, its a 9ft by 12ft room. But I have been investing in my HT since I was 13, and I do not regret ever upgrading early.

I would say dont wait to get a HT, do it now. It may be a waste, but its not a complete waste. Even though you can't open her up, you can enjoy quality sound.

As for the AVR? I just bought a Onkyo 876 from Amazon for 1080 plus state tax. Best purchase I ever made. I would recommend this stereo to anyone, and would say its worth every penny. For 1080, you get clean power, alot of features, a 65lb marvel, and a THX Ultra 2 Plus certified receiver. Best investment made.


----------

